# اللهجة المصرية: قرديحي



## إسكندراني

سلام عليكم 
سمعت هذه الكلمة بمعنىٰ «طعام رخيص» أي بدل اللحوم مثلاً. في الحقيقة لم أسمعها من قبل، ممكن تقولوا لي لو سمعتوها قبل كدا ولو تعرفوا أصلها؟
شكراً


----------



## cherine

دا كلام؟ طبعًا سمعناها ) 
أكل/طبيخ قرديحي يعني ما فيهوش لحمة. أما أصل الكلمة، فللأسف ما أقدرش أفيدك فيه.


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> دا كلام؟ طبعًا سمعناها )
> أكل/طبيخ قرديحي يعني ما فيهوش لحمة. أما أصل الكلمة، فللأسف ما أقدرش أفيدك فيه.


ماعلشّ بقى في ناس متغرّبة ومصطلحات المأكولات ضعيفة عندنا شويّتين l


----------



## Arabic teacher

اعتقد أن الكلمة اصلها سوريا فلديهم بلدة اسمها القرداحة


----------



## تهاطيل

هذا ما وجدته في المعاجم قد يكون فيه أصلا لها وما أنا إلا ناقل.



			
				لسان العرب said:
			
		

> *القَرْدَحَةُ* _الإِقرارُ على الضيم_، _والصبرُ على الذل_.
> و*المُقَرْدِحُ* _المتذلل المتصاغر_؛ عن ابن الأَعرابي. قال: وأَوصى عبدُ الله بنُ خازم بَنِيه عند موته فقال: يا بَنِيَّ إِذا أَصابتكم خُطَّة ضَيْم لا تُطِيقون دَفْعَها فَقَرْدِحُوا لها فإِن اضطرابكم منه أَشدّ لرُسُوخكم فيه؛ ابن الأَثير: لا تضطربوا له فيزيدكم خَبالاً. الفراءُ: القَرْدَعة و*القَرْدَحة* _الذلُّ_





> و*قَرَّدَه* *تَقْريداً*: انْتَزَعَ قِرْدانَه، _وذَلَّلَ، وذَلَّ، وخَضَعَ_





			
				المعجم الوسيط said:
			
		

> *قردح*
> فلان _تذلل وتصاغر_





			
				لسان العرب said:
			
		

> *حدرق*
> الأَزهري عن أَبي الهيثم أَنه كتب عن أَعرابي قال: السَّخِينة _دقِيقٌ يلقى على ماءٍ أَو على لبن فيطبخ ثم يؤْكل بتمر أَو يُحْسَى_ وهو الحَساء، قال: وهي السَّخونة أَيضاً وهي النَّفِيتةُ و*الحُدْرُقَّةُ* والخَزِيرةُ والحَرِيرةُ _أَرقُّ منها_، قال: وقالت جارية لأُمَّها: يا أُمّياه أَنَفِيتَة تُتَّخَذُ أَم *حْدْرُقَّة*؟ *والحُدرقًة*: _مثل زَرْق الطير في الرِّقَّة_.


----------



## إسكندراني

تهاطيل said:


> هذا ما وجدته في المعاجم قد يكون فيه أصلا لها وما أنا إلا ناقل.


شكراً سوبر«تهاطيل» جزاكم الله كلّ خير  كلّ ما تضيف لي أصل كلمة لم أتوقّع لها أصل أبتسم لتفاجئي بذلك!


----------

